# Italian wine!!



## FedericoCorsaghi (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everybody!
I'm an Italian boy and I've been reading your posts for about a month. I live in Tuscany and I love wine!!
So I was very curious when I visited this forum for the first time. 
I wuold like to talk about wine with people of other countries. I would like to receive some pieces of advice and I could give some pieces of information about Italian wine.
Let's start!!
I love wine made in Tuscany: the region where I live. 
I love Mezzaluna made by Cantina Boriassi: a very nice Vermentino.
Visit the web site biologicaboriassi.it
I'll wait for your comments!
Bye bye
Federico


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 29, 2011)

i cn say this...after one yr of operating a licensed winery i have enjoyed the visit of people from six continents already and naturally many of the US states....without exception the ranking in favor of wines from around the world are the wines made in Italy


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

FedericoCorsaghi welcome to the forum. Do you make any wine or have any interest in making it? Just curious what grapes you're using. Any different fruits you are using there vs. here in the states. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FedericoCorsaghi (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! You're very friendly
I don't make wine but I'm very interested about it, also because here in Tuscany we breathe wine air!!! For example Boriassi's Vermentino comes from Lunigiana: 
a beautiful country famous for wine!
Bye


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

I am sure we would all appreciate pictures that you could post.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome Federico!

Yes please post pictures of Tuscany and make us all jealous!


----------



## FedericoCorsaghi (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll post some pictures soon! I guess you know Tuscany very well, right?


----------



## FedericoCorsaghi (Mar 29, 2011)

Here I am! This is a panoramic view of cantina Boriassi that I love at most!
Do you like it?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2011)

Bellisima!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 3, 2011)

Ciao, Frederico! 

Mi chiamo Regis Rocco. Tutti i miei nonni arrivarono in America dalla zona vicino a Caserta. Ciò è avvenuto nel tardo 19° secolo. Mia moglie ed io eravamo in Italia per un mese nel 2008 e siamo stati nel villaggio di Castelmuzio, Trequanda. Questo non è troppo lontano da Lei. Mi dispiace ma il mio scrivere e parlare italiano non è molto buona.

I hope you still visit this site. I would be pleased to correspond with you. Ciao.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 3, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Ciao, Frederico!
> 
> Mi chiamo Regis Rocco. Tutti i miei nonni arrivarono in America dalla zona vicino a Caserta. Ciò è avvenuto nel tardo 19° secolo. Mia moglie ed io eravamo in Italia per un mese nel 2008 e siamo stati nel villaggio di Castelmuzio, Trequanda. Questo non è troppo lontano da Lei. Mi dispiace ma il mio scrivere e parlare italiano non è molto buona.



What's he say? You weren't talking about me, were you? 

BTW.... beautiful country, Frederico.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Ciao, Frederico!
> 
> Mi chiamo Regis Rocco. Tutti i miei nonni arrivarono in America dalla zona vicino a Caserta. Ciò è avvenuto nel tardo 19° secolo. Mia moglie ed io eravamo in Italia per un mese nel 2008 e siamo stati nel villaggio di Castelmuzio, Trequanda. Questo non è troppo lontano da Lei. Mi dispiace ma il mio scrivere e parlare italiano non è molto buona.
> 
> I hope you still visit this site. I would be pleased to correspond with you. Ciao.



Engrish.. Engrish..


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi All, 
What I said to Frederico (I think!) is that my Grandparents came to America in the late 19th Century from the area around Caserta (which is south near Naples) and that my wife and I spent a month in Italy in 2008, in the Village of Castelmuzio, which is not too far from him. I hope he still visits the site and I would like to write to him. I also said that my written and spoken Italian is not too good.


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't believe Frederico is around anymore.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 3, 2011)

robie said:


> I don't believe Frederico is around anymore.



Robie, do you have specific information or are you going by the fact that he has not been on the site for many months? Thanks.


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Robie, do you have specific information or are you going by the fact that he has not been on the site for many months? Thanks.



I'll PM you.


----------



## Stefani (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome FedericoCorsaghi!!

It's Abastanza Bene that you are on here!


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 11, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Ciao, Frederico!
> 
> Mi chiamo Regis Rocco. Tutti i miei nonni arrivarono in America dalla zona vicino a Caserta. Ciò è avvenuto nel tardo 19° secolo. Mia moglie ed io eravamo in Italia per un mese nel 2008 e siamo stati nel villaggio di Castelmuzio, Trequanda. Questo non è troppo lontano da Lei. Mi dispiace ma il mio scrivere e parlare italiano non è molto buona.
> 
> I hope you still visit this site. I would be pleased to correspond with you. Ciao.



Well, yours is better than mine that's for sure. Perhaps so good that you scared Federico off.

Not only do the Tuscans breathe wine, they breathe food (glorious food).

I've already told my family I want to be burried in Tuscany.


----------

